# Florida pigeons need homes



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I have many rescued pigeons that need homes. We are moving. 

If anyone is interested please e-mail me [email protected]

I have handicapped and tame and semi-tame pigeons. One blind, a few can't fly, some without a leg, some fancies but not show value.

I also have two Eurasian Collared Doves male and female. The male loves human women and hates human men and other doves. The female used to be sort of tame but can't compete with the aggressive male for human attention. The male must either live indoors or a warm climate away from rain and wind. He had been scalped. The feathers on his head never grew back. 

Julie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How many is many?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Julie,

I'm glad you posted here but sorry that it's for having to find homes for your feathered babies.

Julie is a long time member here and has been an incredible resource for needy birds and animals in her area for all the years that I have known her. If anyone here can offer a home to any of Julie's birds, please, please do so.

I don't know how many Julie has that need to find a home but would guess at around the 75-100 mark .. could be more or less.

Terry


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

Are any of these birds flightless hen homers. I have a young cock that i rescued. Cant fly and owner never put in hay or proper nesting materials so has limp but be nice to find him companion. If so can you ship?

joe


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

I would be interested in a tame pigeon let me know what you have..

Tripp


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Joe*

Joe, e-mail me and we'll see about getting your pigeon a mate. 

Julie 

[email protected]


----------



## FLORIDA PIGEONS (May 27, 2008)

Hi
Do You still Have Any Birds? LoOking For Doves And Fantail Pigeons


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Special couple*

I have about 22 pigeons left. No Doves. They are ferals and some mixes. Most are handicapped. 

I have one blind girl who is mated up with a male that has leg problems. If anyone is interested in adopting the two together. They need their own enclosure, seperate from other pigeons & doves. Their love for each other is special. They are inseparable. If you are within driving distance I can provide their enclosure. 

Not all of my pigeon's pictures are on the web site (below). The blind female is not. If anyone wants specific pictures, e-mail me. 
http://pets.webshots.com/album/113343554oYRhif

Julie


----------

